# Samsung bringing 85-inch ultra high definition TV to CES



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*SAMSUNG Electronics Honored with 27 CES 2013 Innovations Awards*

Industry Specialty Awards include Two "Best of Innovations" and Four Eco-Design Products Reflect Samsung's commitment to advancing technology and promoting sustainability

RIDGEFIELD PARK, N.J., November 12, 2012 – Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd., a market leader and award-winning innovator in consumer electronics, semiconductors and telecommunications, today announced that it won 27 prestigious International Consumer Electronics Show (CES) 2013 Innovations Awards. CES, the world's largest consumer technology tradeshow held by the Consumer Electronics Association® (CEA) every year, has honored Samsung with 117 awards in the past four years.

Among the 27 CES awards for 2013, Samsung was recognized with two Best of Innovations awards and four Eco-Design honors. Products entered in the CES Innovations program are judged by a preeminent panel of independent industrial designers, engineers, and members of the media to honor outstanding design and engineering in cutting-edge consumer electronics products across 29 categories.

"Samsung continues to create superior industry-leading products, content and services," said Y.K. Kim, president and CEO, Samsung Electronics America, Inc. "We are honored that CEA and the industry have recognized this commitment, and we look forward to demonstrating our latest product innovations at the 2013 International CES."

Samsung Electronics' award-winners include products in the TV, home theater system, mobile phone, tablet, home appliance, server, software, and computer component categories. All of Samsung's award-winning products will be on display during the 2013 International CES, which runs January 8-11, 2013, in Samsung booth #12004 in the Central Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center. Honorees will also be displayed at CES Unveiled: The Official Press Event of the International CES from 4-7 p.m. on Sunday, January 6 in the South Seas Ballroom C at Mandalay Bay.

Many of the winning products will be first unveiled at Samsung's CES press conference, scheduled for 2 p.m. on Monday January 7, 2013. The following are additional details for some of the award recipients:

Samsung received two Best of Innovation Awards for its 85-inch UHD TV and Samsung Smart TV Camera.

Samsung's 85-inch UHD TV, the world's largest commercialized UHD LED TV, boasts life-like picture quality in ultra HD resolution with over 8 million pixels, four times the resolution of Full HD displays. Samsung's UHD TV uses an innovative enhanced dimming technology and a very high contrast ratio to deliver deep, real blacks and pure whites for greater detail and unmatched picture clarity. This new, cutting-edge TV also offers a powerful and dynamic range of sounds.

Samsung Smart TV Camera supports full HD resolution and enables Smart Interaction features such as Gesture Control and Face Recognition when it is attached to Smart TVs without built-in cameras.

,b>Samsung's 2013 Smart LED TV 7500 and 8000 Series, as well as its OLED TV were recognized as 2013 Design and Engineering Award honorees.

The Samsung EX2F SMART Compact Camera packs enough punch to impress even the most discerning shutterbugs, with premium image quality and performance, full manual control in a strong yet lightweight magnesium body, and robust wireless connectivity

The Samsung Induction Range with Flex Cookzone makes cooking easier with a flexible cooking surface which accommodates pots or griddles that would not fit on a standard-sized heating surface. It also features a boil sensor which helps eliminate boil-overs by alerting the user or automatically reducing heat to a pre-set level.

The Samsung Galaxy S III is the third generation of Samsung's iconic and highly successful Galaxy S line of smartphones.

The Samsung Galaxy Note™ II revitalizes the large screen smartphone category with a redesigned S Pen, 5.5-inch display, and quad-core Exynos processor for enhanced performance, productivity, and power.

The Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 redefines the tablet experience by offering content creation capabilities with its S-pen, true multitasking with the unique multi-screen capability, and unparalleled performance with a 1.4 Ghz quad-core processor.

Samsung's TecTiles™ programmable NFC stickers and the TecTiles™ programming mobile application work together to help consumers integrate NFC technology into their daily lives

The Samsung Series 9 Premium Ultrabook combines power and speed with a stunning display and sophisticated design into an unparalleled and amazingly lightweight device.

The Samsung CLP-365W Laser Color Printer is perfect for personal or small-business use with amazing color and wireless capabilities in a compact ergonomic design.

The Samsung NL22B LCD Transparent Display is the ultimate retail product showcase with a 22-inch LCD transparent display case in a single, powerful package.

Samsung's 2GB LPDDR3 Mobile DRAM Chip is an extremely fast performing memory solution for high-end smartphones, tablets, and other mobile applications. With a data transfer speed of up to 1600 Mbps, it provides optimal overall system performance to mobile device users including supporting full HD video content in real-time.

Samsung's 64GB MicroSD Memory Card is designed to meet the security, capacity, performance and environmental requirements of leading-edge audio and video consumer devices. The memory card can record up to 96 hours of HD video, store up to 60,000 photos in a single session and provide up to 50,000 hours of music. Samsung's 64GB microSD card generates the highest random speeds in the industry (1,800 random read inputs/outputs per second and 500 random write IOPS).

The Samsung Exynos 5 Dual is the world's first ARM Cortex A-15 Dual Core application processor. Using 32nm HKMG (High-K Metal Gate) process technology, the 1.7 GHz dual core Exynos 5 Dual brings unmatched performance to leading mobile devices while maintaining low power consumption. Consumers using mobile products with the Exynos 5 Dual will enjoy super fast devices with a beautiful high resolution WQXGA user interface.

As part of Samsung's PlanetFirst™ initiative, a commitment to become one of the world's most environmentally friendly companies by 2013, Samsung has a dedicated goal to develop environmentally friendly products and building green manufacturing sites. In its latest effort to support that commitment Samsung received four Eco-Design awards which include:

The Samsung Green DDR3 64GB LRDIMM - a highly advanced memory module designed for server systems used to support the infrastructure of a wide variety of server applications. It delivers the highest memory performance available today for servers (1333 Mbps) and at its highest density enables extremely high capacity (3TB) memory configurations for four-way server systems. Operating with a voltage of 1.35V, according to Samsung tests it provides an average 70% power savings (per unit density) over a 50nm class equivalent, 1.5V DDR3-based RDIMM.

Source: Press Release


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

You know this makes it very hard to avoid "upgrade-itis" when they just keep up their game with bigger and higher def tv's. Must resist, must resist......resistance is futile, you will be assimilated.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am happy to hear we have another player in the 85 inch UHD LED TV arena. Along with LG and Sony, Samsung should help keep the prices down. The more players the better it is for the end consumer!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

tripplej said:


> I am happy to hear we have another player in the 85 inch UHD LED TV arena. Along with LG and Sony, Samsung should help keep the prices down. The more players the better it is for the end consumer!


Yeah. They'll still be prohibitively expensive for awhile though  I can't wait until they are in the $2000 range


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

gorb said:


> Yeah. They'll still be prohibitively expensive for awhile though  I can't wait until they are in the $2000 range


Lol. That may take a while. I will grab one as soon as it reaches the $5000-$8000 range! 

I can wait, my current tv is over 12+ years old and still kicking. I would love to upgrade and am always looking but can wait for the right unit at the right price! ..


----------

